# Shot a few birds today



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 8, 2016)

Goofing off this afternoon (and probably had lost my mind to be outside in the heat late afternoon), but snapped some pics of a few birds. 
Here's a hummer waiting his turn at the feeder (you don't see them this still very often):






Redbird with sprinkler going:


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice!  Seldom see a hummer not humming!  That card had the right idea too!  Neat captures!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 27, 2016)

Good ones!  Keep ém coming!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 27, 2016)

An (almost) bald cardinal: 

(Looks a little like Dennis the Menace)


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2016)

Making a statement with that hair-do!  Neat shot!


----------

